# Sharpening- First time! Stones Vs Rollsharp Vs Mino Vs Chefs Choice



## hellofellow (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

This is my second post! I recently asked advice on which knife to get. I ended up getting a MAC professional 9.5 inch French Chefs Knife.

I also purchased a MAC black ceramic honing rod.

Both have arrived and I love them! Now its time to learn to sharpen.

I do plan on learning to use bench stones ONEDAY.. and would love some basic info on this? As I will need to practice. However in the meantime I want to keep my new knife sharp.

I have read about the rollsharp, minosharp and chefs choice machines.

So Whats the advantages and disadvantages to each?

I read the minosharp and rollsharp both create the MAC original 15 degree angel, and that overall the minosharp is better? It has a 'staging' system.

That being said... so do chefs choice? Why are these known as better than minosharp, which would be a good choice?

And finally will a chefs choice maintain the 15 degree angle? I read for example of one with a setting for asian knifes at 15, one for european at 20. But this means its not even staged? Seeing you can only use one of the slots?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## hellofellow (Jul 28, 2013)

Also what grit are the stages on the rollsharp and minosharp?


----------



## chrismit (Nov 18, 2012)

The chef choice machine has Asian models which will sharpen to 15 deg. I used to use a chef choice machine for my knives including a Mac Pro. The machine worked well and the edge was pretty durable. I've recently started using waterstones and am in the process of learning. The nice thing another chef choice or the other options is they are easy to use and therefore you are likely to keep your knives sharp


----------

